# Adoption/Fostering Advice



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

As some of you know I volunteer at the SPCA. I'm considering either adoption or fostering but my concern is my 3 fluffs. Reginald and Chloe's birthdays are next month :aktion033: with Reginald turning 16 and Chloe 1,
Alvin is 2 1/2. My concern is Reginald with him being 16. Any advise
would be well accepted.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady will be 15 in a couple months. I can only speak for myself, but I would never stress Lady out by bringing a new dog (foster or adopted) into my home at this period in her life.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Mary, I feel we know each other through Miss Gypsy..I foster, and my advice would be for you not to do it, unless you are totally dedicated.. It is more than a lot of work.. It is all consuming and my personal pets have suffered... I would especially be concerned for your older dog.. and the younger one's may learn some pretty , not so nice habits.. It does affect your personal pets, and in my case it hasn't been positive for them.. This is just my personal opinion, and it could be totally different for you, but I would give a lot of thought to your decision.. My personal pets have changed dramatically, and that makes me sad.. They are distant and fearful and they were never like that before.. Not to mention the work involved is huge.. I do laundry in the form of pee pads and at minimum of three times a day.. The cost of food is huge, and also the cost of tcertain medical needs fall on me also..That is huge.. You take them to the doctors, you give them meds.. They cme in from shelters covered in Fleas and ticks.. They are usually not house trained, so you are constantly changing diapers and belly bands.. They fight,, Some of them can be terrified of human contact, they bring in things like kennel cough and your dogs will get it..
On the positive side, they need you so much, some are so sweet and gentle, some are so cute, some actually use a pee pad or go outside..It's a thrill to see them put on a little weight and start to play.. Some have never had a toy even.. Some love to cuddle, and all of them find a good forever home where they will be loved and safe forever..Now , if you're ready to dedicate yourself to this end, then it's meant for you to do.. It's a big step... I h ope this helps in some way...
Jayne


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

I would say it depends on Reginald's temperment. When my previous dog (Shiro) started getting old, he was less and less inclined to want other dogs around. He grew up around other dogs, but eventually my uncle decided to give him to me so he could be an only dog and live out his golden years in solitude. I wanted to have another dog at the time, but that was out of the question. 

On the other hand, since you already have other dogs, Reginald may be indifferent to having just one more around. Having an older dog can sometimes be a great influence for the foster and for Reginald. Are you considering an older dog or a young one? 

My uncle had 3 yorkies that were all 15+ years old. They adopted a dog that was about 2 years old, and two of the yorkies started acting young again in spurts and seemed to have more energy. They were kept separate for parts of the day to give the yorkies their space and rest, but the two really bonded with the younger pup and the other one was just indifferent. So it really depends on Reginald and how you feel he'll take it.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's advice and I have the utmost respect
for your opinions. When I first brought Alvin home Reginald
was 13 and just lost his sister. He didn't want anything to do
with Alvin, of course Alvin is a pup and wants to play. That's
why I got Chloe which was the best thing I could do for
both Alvin and Reginald. Reginald has been deaf and blind
for the last two years but still moves around just fine.
I truly believe he would be ok with another. My biggest concern
would be decease and temperament. It's a lot for me think
about and I guess I'm scared it would interrupt my family. 
Just so everyone knows there are two I'm looking into, 
ones a 8 year old boy in a shelter the other is a 8 year female
owner rehome, both are maltese. Now of course
I would only choose one if I decide it's right for us.
So I guess I have a lot to think about. Hopefully 
I'll make the right decision.


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

Decisions are so hard to make with seniors when you want their quality of life to be the very best. 

Reginald, Alvin & Chloe are lucky to have a mom that cares so much and I'm sure you'll do the best thing you can for your family.


----------

